# Ask: about modding cooler master 690 ii advanced WHITE edition



## romsSchmeichel (Sep 19, 2011)

hello everyone..
my name is romeo and i'm from indonesia..
i'm a new member in this forum.. 
...
thanks for visiting my thread, and i want to ask to all of you about how to make my cooler master 690 ii advanced "white" edition into good looking..
i've tried so many times to build this case, but it's difficult for me choosing the color for the components inside the case..
is it better to choose dark color like black or grey for the components inside.?
...
i'm sorry if my english is bad..


----------



## LordJummy (Sep 21, 2011)

This is all personal preference man. Some people like to do all white. Some like the contrast of white/black.

What do YOU think looks good?

Where do you get your parts from? That might help us help you.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 21, 2011)

Welcome to TPU

Black and white? That's what I have going on in my regular black 690 II. So a black mobo and RAM and GPU(s) with black and white fans (and a black CPU HSF or white tubing with matte black fittings if you water cool).

It's nice looking in a simple way and pretty painless. I also have two thin 80mm white LED fans one behind the CPU and one in the graphics card retention thing for a little light and subtle bling.

Note there's also a 690 II case thread here tho it hasn't seen much action of late.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 23, 2011)

romsSchmeichel said:


> hello everyone..
> my name is romeo and i'm from indonesia..
> i'm a new member in this forum..
> ...
> ...



welcome to TPU, why dont you refer to car paint
like this


----------



## romsSchmeichel (Oct 1, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> This is all personal preference man. Some people like to do all white. Some like the contrast of white/black.
> 
> What do YOU think looks good?
> 
> Where do you get your parts from? That might help us help you.





Wrigleyvillain said:


> Welcome to TPU
> 
> Black and white? That's what I have going on in my regular black 690 II. So a black mobo and RAM and GPU(s) with black and white fans (and a black CPU HSF or white tubing with matte black fittings if you water cool).
> 
> ...





micropage7 said:


> welcome to TPU, why dont you refer to car paint
> like this
> https://www.carpaintonline.com/charts/Bui1963-1.jpg



hmm,..
i'm sorry for late replying your post..
i'll get the parts from the local stores, and i've decide to use one of these products to flowing my cooler master 690 ii advanced white edition case..
- Akasa White LED 14cm
- NZXT FN140RB - 14cm
- Xigmatek CLF-F1454 14cm, 3-pin (Transparent Blades, White LED)
- Xigmatek XLF-F1454 14cm, 3-pin (Blue Blades, White LED)
- Xigmatek XLF-F1453 14cm, 3-pin (Orange Blades, White LED)
- Xigmatek XLF-F1455 14cm, 3-pin (Transparent Black Blades, White LED)
...
which one's from the list above that will match with the case.?
i realy need suggestions, please..


----------



## LordJummy (Oct 1, 2011)

It depends on what parts you're going to put in there man. Everything matches with white/black if you use the right colors on other components. The easiest would be to go with the black or white stuff. The colored fans are nice accents but will look funny if you don't have the motherboard, cards, psu, etc planned out and they end up a different color.


----------



## romsSchmeichel (Oct 1, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> It depends on what parts you're going to put in there man. Everything matches with white/black if you use the right colors on other components. The easiest would be to go with the black or white stuff. The colored fans are nice accents but will look funny if you don't have the motherboard, cards, psu, etc planned out and they end up a different color.



hmm,..
so, is it better to combine 2 colors when modding a case than using 3 kinds of color.?


----------



## LordJummy (Oct 1, 2011)

romsSchmeichel said:


> hmm,..
> so, is it better to combine 2 colors when modding a case than using 3 kinds of color.?



In my opinion that's a big YES. More than two colors looks strange unless it's a specific theme, like red white and blue for patriotic or something. Or your flag colors, etc.

Two colors is much easier to achieve a complementary, pleasing effect.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 1, 2011)

if you like it black, 
i've painted my case all black, with single coat of primer and double coat of doff black spray paint (pylox)

for the case fans, ill go with the FN140RB,


----------



## romsSchmeichel (Oct 1, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> In my opinion that's a big YES. More than two colors looks strange unless it's a specific theme, like red white and blue for patriotic or something. Or your flag colors, etc.
> 
> Two colors is much easier to achieve a complementary, pleasing effect.



hmm,..
actualy i also begin to believing your opinion..
i've took some picture about my white cooler master case, and there is something that i feel strange.. 
my spec:
mobo - biostar ta-785g3
ram - g.skill ripjaws (red)
psu - fsp aurum cm series 650 watt, modular
vga - sapphire radeon 5850extreme
optical drive - lg dvd rw
case - cooler master 690 ii advanced white edition
cpu cooler - cooler master hyper 212+
...
with those component, i think that i will build white-black colors system..
because my vga, optical drive, cpu cooler, and power supply unit are "black", i should replace the ram and mobo with the new ones first..
so, which ones better, using case fans with LED, or without LED.? (i mean, the fans are solid color).. 



AhokZYashA said:


> if you like it black,
> i've painted my case all black, with single coat of primer and double coat of doff black spray paint (pylox)
> 
> for the case fans, ill go with the FN140RB,



you've painted all your cooler master 690 ii advanced white edition into black.? 
one of the problems for me to modding my case is, it's hard to find 14cm case fans with white solid color..
i mean like "bitfenix spectre 140mm white"..


----------



## LordJummy (Oct 1, 2011)

I think NZXT makes plenty of 140mm case fans.

It's easy to paint 140mm fans also.


----------



## romsSchmeichel (Oct 2, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> I think NZXT makes plenty of 140mm case fans.
> 
> It's easy to paint 140mm fans also.



hmm,..
yap, nzxt will be beautiful with this case, but i fear it's performace will be decrased if i painted that fan.. 
...
and how about the 14cm fans in front of the case, the 14cm transparent fan with blue LED.?
should i replace that fan with the new ones.? (i mean, to replace with the other LED color)..


----------



## LordJummy (Oct 2, 2011)

It's your call buddy. That's the whole point of personalization!

Go with what YOU think looks/performs best!


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Welcome to TPU Mr.Schmeichel

I could be mistaken but it sounds like a subjective thing. Id replace with the other LED color... but again its so subjective. Like art.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 2, 2011)

return to you, theres no border when you mod your rig
if you wanna go 2 colors.
try match to your board, biostar is deep blue so you can match it with dark color.
for fans i prefer clear fans so you dont need to worry bout the color
dark n white is good or you can try dark outside bright color inside or reverse


----------



## romsSchmeichel (Oct 3, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> It's your call buddy. That's the whole point of personalization!
> 
> Go with what YOU think looks/performs best!





SK-1 said:


> Welcome to TPU Mr.Schmeichel
> 
> I could be mistaken but it sounds like a subjective thing. Id replace with the other LED color... but again its so subjective. Like art.





micropage7 said:


> return to you, theres no border when you mod your rig
> if you wanna go 2 colors.
> try match to your board, biostar is deep blue so you can match it with dark color.
> for fans i prefer clear fans so you dont need to worry bout the color
> dark n white is good or you can try dark outside bright color inside or reverse



okay, i'll try to using 2 colors white and black with dominant white..
but i wanna ask your opinion about a fan branded "Akasa"..
is that fan good from performace.?


----------



## TIGR (Oct 3, 2011)

Welcome to TPU.  I think you should look at photos of other computers using this case to get an idea of what looks good to you.


----------



## romsSchmeichel (Oct 3, 2011)

TIGR said:


> Welcome to TPU.  I think you should look at photos of other computers using this case to get an idea of what looks good to you.



hmm,..
may you give me the link.?
as long as i search through web, it's difficult to found the white 690 ii advanced modding..
but there are a lot people modding 690 ii advanced black..


----------



## LordJummy (Oct 3, 2011)

Use your imagination bro.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 5, 2011)

what about chameleon effect color? like car paint. its cool coz you gonna have different color from different view angle, but its kinda expensive
maybe the best way is try by yourself.
using youf fav color or using car color code to find the right color. dont be afraid it would bad just stay consistent and make yourself comfortable with your build


----------

